# Wisconsin Supreme Court: Ballot Drop Boxes Are Illegal



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

Wisconsin Supreme Court: Ballot Drop Boxes Are Illegal
					

Drop boxes that enable people to drop off ballots cast by themselves and others are illegal under Wisconsin ...




					www.theepochtimes.com
				




discussed before, but becoming more a fixture.

from the article:

Drop boxes that enable people to drop off ballots cast by themselves and others are illegal under Wisconsin law, the state’s Supreme Court ruled on July 8.

The Wisconsin Elections Commission (WEC) in two documents in 2020 said drop boxes can not only be utilized, but that they can be unstaffed and permanent. Further, the agency said “a family member or another person” can drop off a ballot on behalf of a voter.

The guidance was problematic because Wisconsin law states that a voter is the only individual who can deliver their ballot, either in person or via mail, a lawsuit filed last year stated.
-----
the part in the red they declared "OK" for COVID FEARS was totally and completely illegal, but done anyway. this is an example of what the left did in many states, hiding behind the confusion and their screaming antics shouting it's ok.

it ain't. and as we suffer through a far bigger embarassment than trump, those tactics are being declared illegal. AGAIN.

for all those whining people don't have proper voting access - name them or shut the fuck up.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 8, 2022)

yea, anyone can easily stuff ballots in a drop box
the citizens of states that are still allowing drop boxes should sue because this is a voting rights violation


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> yea, anyone can easily stuff ballots in a drop box
> the citizens of states that are still allowing drop boxes should sue because this a voting rights violation


Really?
How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?

I would like to hear


----------



## Donald H (Jul 8, 2022)

Sacrificing the rights and freedoms of Americans for the sake of the domestic politics fight!


----------



## AMart (Jul 8, 2022)

Trump actually won Wisconsin.

Wisconsin's conservative-led Supreme Court ruled Friday that absentee voter drop boxes are illegal under the state's constitution.

*Why it matters: *The ruling is a victory for Republicans. Many in the party, including former President Trump, have falsely alleged the 2020 election was rigged and that ballot drop boxes may facilitated voter fraud.

*The big picture: *A*bsentee voting and drop boxes surged in popularity during the pandemic, with more than 40% of all voters casting mail ballots during the 2020 election.*


The ruling is a blow to Democrats in the battleground state before the 2022 and 2024 elections. Biden narrowly beat Trump in Wisconsin by just under 21,000 votes in 2020.
*Driving the news: *The court ruled that Wisconsin voters will be required to mail or return completed absentee ballots in person to designated officials.


Voters will also only be allowed to return absentee ballots in drop boxes in elected officials' offices, per the court.
"Wisconsin's election statutes require that to return an absentee ballot in person, voters must personally deliver their ballot to the clerk or the clerk's authorized representative," the conservative majority court wrote in the Friday opinion.
The court did not address the question of whether anyone other than the voter can return their own ballot by mail, the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel reports.









						Wisconsin Supreme Court says absentee voter drop boxes are illegal
					

"Voters must personally deliver their ballot to the clerk or the clerk's authorized representative."




					www.axios.com


----------



## martybegan (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear



By looking for disposed of ballots from non-voters in their paper recycling?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

martybegan said:


> By looking for disposed of ballots from non-voters in their paper recycling?



Really?

And how do you go about matching the signature of a registered voter?


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear


I don't give a damn. 

It's illegal.  Now stop


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Sacrificing the rights and freedoms of Americans for the sake of the domestic politics fight!


Who is unable to vote with this gone? Let's work with them to find a legal manner to do so 

Not simply open the barn door and go by "trust"


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear


But, but the steal....er squeal.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Who is unable to vote with this gone? Let's work with them to find a legal manner to do so
> 
> Not simply open the barn door and go by "trust"


How is a mail in vote illegal?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I don't give a damn.
> 
> It's illegal.  Now stop


No different than a mail box
Just safer


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> 
> And how do you go about matching the signature of a registered voter?




As you know, many States ignored signature verification in the big steal, including Wisconsin, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Arizona.  The Arizona audit for example, found over 200,000 votes unverified.  

Again, you know this, but you lie.  It's what Dims do.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> As you know, many States ignored signature verification in the big steal, including Wisconsin, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Arizona.  The Arizona audit for example, found over 200,000 votes unverified.
> 
> Again, you know this, but you lie.  It's what Dims do.


show me


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No different than a mail box
> Just safer


You can drop a baby off at the fire station, but not a ballot.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> As you know, many States ignored signature verification in the big steal, including Wisconsin, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Arizona.  The Arizona audit for example, found over 200,000 votes unverified.
> 
> Again, you know this, but you lie.  It's what Dims do.


Where's the beef?

And the AZ audit didn't find no such thing.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jul 8, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> As you know, many States ignored signature verification in the big steal, including Wisconsin, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Arizona.  The Arizona audit for example, found over 200,000 votes unverified.
> 
> Again, you know this, but you lie.  It's what Dims do.


No..they didn't. Why do you keep repeating these lies? 








						Fact check: Arizona audit hasn't found 275,000 fraudulent votes
					

The false figure relies on a mix of bad data, conspiratorial claims about paper ballots, and misconceptions about Arizona's election administration.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Where's the beef?
> 
> And the AZ audit didn't find no such thing.


He is making it up as he goes along


----------



## Dekster (Jul 8, 2022)

State court decides an issue of state law.  Film at 11.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> 
> And how do you go about matching the signature of a registered voter?



How close do people actually check for those signatures?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

martybegan said:


> How close do people actually check for those signatures?



That is what they are paid to do
The most common reason for rejecting mail in ballots is signatures


----------



## martybegan (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That is what they are paid to do
> The most common reason for rejecting mail in ballots is signatures



And the most common fight-back is over the signatures. 

When the pandemic hit and there were swarms of mail in ballots, how hard did they really check?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

martybegan said:


> And the most common fight-back is over the signatures.
> 
> When the pandemic hit and there were swarms of mail in ballots, how hard did they really check?



Votes were verified as they always are. That is why they took so long to count

Given all the petty complaints from Conservatives, you think if they skipped signature verification they wouldn’t have contested the count?


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 8, 2022)

Good, about time. It just took two damn years.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Votes were verified as they always are. That is why they took so long to count
> 
> Given all the petty complaints from Conservatives, you think if they skipped signature verification they wouldn’t have contested the count?


Well, that and the fact that several legislatures passed laws that said votes cast on Election Day had to be counted before the mail in votes were.
I mean it's not like all those votes couldn't have been tallied before Election Day so when the polls close the tallies could have been added right away.
Florida and Texas do it.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That is what they are paid to do
> The most common reason for rejecting mail in ballots is signatures


You have joe citizen with no qualifications "checking" signatures.  That certainly wouldn't pass muster in a court of law.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You have joe citizen with no qualifications "checking" signatures.  That certainly wouldn't pass muster in a court of law.



It has passed muster for over 200 years of signature validation

It is easier to present a fake ID than forge a signature real time


----------



## martybegan (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Votes were verified as they always are. That is why they took so long to count
> 
> Given all the petty complaints from Conservatives, you think if they skipped signature verification they wouldn’t have contested the count?



Wisconsin doesn't worry me, Georgia and Penn do.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear


What bar codes are you referring to?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear


By having access to the voter rolls. Next.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Wisconsin Supreme Court: Ballot Drop Boxes Are Illegal
> 
> 
> Drop boxes that enable people to drop off ballots cast by themselves and others are illegal under Wisconsin ...
> ...


I forgot which top court made the ruling, but essentially their ruling was that votes cast under laws or rules that are later overturned, does NOT, in any way invalidate the votes cast under the overturned rules.  Essentially, votes cast under the rules at the time of the election are valid.  Overturning the rules, doesn't over turn the vote.

So the ruling may effect the 2022 elections, but has nothing to do with 2020.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No different than a mail box
> Just safer


I wonder why their law doesn't require "chain of custody" for mailed in ballots?
I'm sure the post office (note sarcasm) would be happy to generate the paperwork showing which mailbox every vote came from.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Well, that and the fact that several legislatures passed laws that said votes cast on Election Day had to be counted before the mail in votes were.


Specifically they say that mail-in votes can't be processed before the day of the election.  Which means that's when they start verifying signatures. Effectively delaying the process for days.  That's why in normal elections, such as Florida in 2000, the absentee ballots weren't counted in the original vote tallies.  They were only counted during the recount.  

Those states are afraid of checking the mail-in ballots before election day, because that gives the election board the time to contact the voter to correct any errors or omissions on the ballot envelope.  Such as not filling out the "FULL" address.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You have joe citizen with no qualifications "checking" signatures.  That certainly wouldn't pass muster in a court of law.


You realize we have joe citizen as president of the united states.  We have joe citizen doing all levels of government work.  You leave out they're trained in all the voting rules, and procedures, just like the bank teller checking signatures.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> You realize we have joe citizen as president of the united states.  We have joe citizen doing all levels of government work.  You leave out they're trained in all the voting rules, and procedures, just like the bank teller checking signatures.


Do you know how many also worked with Stacy Abrams organizations? There was a shitload in GA. Money talks and propaganda works. Those idiots thought they were saving America.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> What bar codes are you referring to?



You obviously have never voted by mail

The ballot you receive by mail has an envelope with a bar code that traces to your name, address and voting location. You also have to sign and seal that envelope 
That bar code is scanned upon receipt and you are marked off as having voted.

Any ballots dropped into a mailbox or drop box that don’t have a valid barcode are discarded


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear






Lastamender said:


> By having access to the voter rolls. Next.


BINGO !!!!!!

This is why states refused to cooperate with the Kris Kobach "voter integrity" commission.  That wanted states to send them their "FULL" voter roll database.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> By having access to the voter rolls. Next.



OK
You have access to voter rolls (you really don’t)

You have no way of knowing who voted or didn’t vote in an election. If duplicate votes start showing up, which would be unavoidable, you would have grounds to claim the vote was compromised

None did show up


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> 
> And how do you go about matching the signature of a registered voter?


Most of the lost states did not check signatures.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you know how many also worked with Stacy Abrams organizations? There was a shitload in GA. Money talks and propaganda works. Those idiots thought they were saving America.


You know that those verifying signatures have no idea how the person voted.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Votes were verified as they always are. That is why they took so long to count
> 
> Given all the petty complaints from Conservatives, you think if they skipped signature verification they wouldn’t have contested the count?


Wrong I believe Georgia and Pennsylvania BOTH had court cases and the damn judge said no signature check was to be enforced.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Most of the lost states did not check signatures.



Another fabrication

If states refused to verify signatures, then Republicans would have legitimate grounds to contest the results

They couldn’t because it was done


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> OK
> You have access to voter rolls (you really don’t)
> 
> You have no way of knowing who voted or didn’t vote in an election. If duplicate votes start showing up, which would be unavoidable, you would have grounds to claim the vote was compromised
> ...


Actually he has a point.  Which is why states refused to send Kris Kobach their "FULL" voter rolls.  Which included what party the person was registered to vote with.   Imagine the republicans submitting a phony mail-in ballot for each registered democrat in an election.  As you said, it would throw all those votes into question, leaving the republican and independent votes intact.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wrong I believe Georgia and Pennsylvania BOTH had court cases and the damn judge said no signature check was to be enforced.


Actually the judge said that they could use both the voter database, and the motorvehicle database as the source of signatures to be used for ballot validation.  And that rejection required two people to agree on the rejection.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Actually he has a point.  Which is why states refused to send Kris Kobach their "FULL" voter rolls.  Which included what party the person was registered to vote with.   Imagine the republicans submitting a phony mail-in ballot for each registered democrat in an election.  As you said, it would throw all those votes into question, leaving the republican and independent votes intact.



Duplicate votes is where you find an election has been compromised. 
If you show up to vote in person and find someone has already voted in your name….that is provable voter fraud
Same as if multiple mail in votes are received from the same person.

But it didn’t happen
Because there was no voter fraud


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You obviously have never voted by mail
> 
> The ballot you receive by mail has an envelope with a bar code that traces to your name, address and voting location. You also have to sign and seal that envelope
> That bar code is scanned upon receipt and you are marked off as having voted.
> ...


Which state are you talking about?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Which state are you talking about?


All use similar safeguards


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How is a mail in vote illegal?


stay on topic and i'll talk about it.

im talking drop boxes and anyone dropping them in there.

stop being an intentional doosh.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> You can drop a baby off at the fire station, but not a ballot.


god damn you can't help yourself. 

you reek 7 layers of dumbass.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That is what they are paid to do
> The most common reason for rejecting mail in ballots is signatures


DROP BOXES YOU FUCKTARD.

stay on topic. i dare you.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> I forgot which top court made the ruling, but essentially their ruling was that votes cast under laws or rules that are later overturned, does NOT, in any way invalidate the votes cast under the overturned rules.  Essentially, votes cast under the rules at the time of the election are valid.  Overturning the rules, doesn't over turn the vote.
> 
> So the ruling may effect the 2022 elections, but has nothing to do with 2020.


yep. keep in mind, im not out to change anything, fix the stupidity they did so it can't be done again.

now if along the way we find people who broke laws, prosecute to the max the law allows.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> OK
> You have access to voter rolls (you really don’t)
> 
> You have no way of knowing who voted or didn’t vote in an election. If duplicate votes start showing up, which would be unavoidable, you would have grounds to claim the vote was compromised
> ...


They took their chances. No one investigated anything. They knew exactly how many ballots they could create.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Duplicate votes is where you find an election has been compromised.
> If you show up to vote in person and find someone has already voted in your name….that is provable voter fraud
> Same as if multiple mail in votes are received from the same person.
> 
> ...


You're right that it didn't happen.  But imagine if some third party like the Kris Kobach voter integrity commission had the voter databases from the entire country?   This may have been Trumps idea of how to steal the 2020 election, until he figured the economy would carry him in 2020.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> BINGO !!!!!!
> 
> This is why states refused to cooperate with the Kris Kobach "voter integrity" commission.  That wanted states to send them their "FULL" voter roll database.


So? Are people ashamed they vote?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> OK
> You have access to voter rolls (you really don’t)
> 
> You have no way of knowing who voted or didn’t vote in an election. If duplicate votes start showing up, which would be unavoidable, you would have grounds to claim the vote was compromised
> ...


They found that in AZ.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They found that in AZ.


No, actually they didn’t


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> DROP BOXES YOU FUCKTARD.
> 
> stay on topic. i dare you.


Drop Boxes are a DEAD TOPIC for 2020, and won't come into play until 2022.

You picked a subject without a reason to talk about it.  It's moot on the one hand, and not yet applicable on the other.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Drop Boxes are a DEAD TOPIC for 2020, and won't come into play until 2022.
> 
> You picked a subject without a reason to talk about it.  It's moot on the one hand, and not yet applicable on the other.


they shouldn't come into play at all. illegal according to their own laws and this prevents them from being used in 2022 and beyond.

now bugger of.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No, actually they didn’t











						AZ Auditors Say Over 17,000 Duplicate Ballots Found in Maricopa County, 1.5 Times What Biden Won By
					

During Friday's hearing on the audit of Maricopa County's 2020 election results, it was alleged that over 17,000 ballots were duplicates.




					www.westernjournal.com
				




Pulitzer found them too, just recently.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They found that in AZ.


he's just gonna tard up and say "nope" or something to that effec.t


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> AZ Auditors Say Over 17,000 Duplicate Ballots Found in Maricopa County, 1.5 Times What Biden Won By
> 
> 
> During Friday's hearing on the audit of Maricopa County's 2020 election results, it was alleged that over 17,000 ballots were duplicates.
> ...


here comes some form of partisan answer and denial.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> god damn you can't help yourself.
> 
> you reek 7 layers of dumbass.


That was said in court by the handmaiden judge amy.

What Are Safe Haven Laws? Why Did Barrett Cite Them?

You reek of bias with a hint of willful ignorance.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Drop Boxes are a DEAD TOPIC for 2020, and won't come into play until 2022.
> 
> You picked a subject without a reason to talk about it.  It's moot on the one hand, and not yet applicable on the other.


They are not a dead topic, those boxes helped steal an election that has been all but proven with real digital evidence. 71 electoral votes were stolen.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> You're right that it didn't happen.  But imagine if some third party like the Kris Kobach voter integrity commission had the voter databases from the entire country?   This may have been Trumps idea of how to steal the 2020 election, until he figured the economy would carry him in 2020.


Still working the squeal are ya lasty.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are not a dead topic, those boxes helped steal an election that has been all but proven with real digital evidence. 71 electoral votes were stolen.


50-State Certification says nnnnooooooooo.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> 50-State Certification says nnnnooooooooo.


Fraudulent certifications are invalid. I love how you idiots gloat when the country is being destroyed on purpose. Assholes.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They took their chances. No one investigated anything. They knew exactly how many ballots they could create.



Why tell such an obvious lie.  Example the Georgia Sec of State did first a targeted audit of Cobb county (outside of Atlanta) and then after finding no signature errors, tried to expand it statewide, pending court approval.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fraudulent certifications are invalid. I love how you idiots gloat when the country is being destroyed on purpose. Assholes.


Both red and blue states stand by their certifications.

You just have the squeal.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So? Are people ashamed they vote?


States didn't want to turn over their voter databases to possible fraud and abuse.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> AZ Auditors Say Over 17,000 Duplicate Ballots Found in Maricopa County, 1.5 Times What Biden Won By
> 
> 
> During Friday's hearing on the audit of Maricopa County's 2020 election results, it was alleged that over 17,000 ballots were duplicates.
> ...


That claim was debunked almost a year ago.
There were no “duplicate ballots” only ballots placed on hold until the voter was verified and authenticated.

But go ahead and keep spreading the lie









						Arizona election audit fact check: Were there 17,322 duplicate ballots?
					

The presentation of findings released Friday, September 24 by the team of people hired to review Maricopa County’s 2020 General Election, stirred up a hornet’s nest of allegations on social media and alternative news sites.




					www.abc15.com


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> AZ Auditors Say Over 17,000 Duplicate Ballots Found in Maricopa County, 1.5 Times What Biden Won By
> 
> 
> During Friday's hearing on the audit of Maricopa County's 2020 election results, it was alleged that over 17,000 ballots were duplicates.
> ...


And did the assertion without evidence change AZ ballot certification?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> they shouldn't come into play at all. illegal according to their own laws and this prevents them from being used in 2022 and beyond.
> 
> now bugger of.


So why even talk about drop boxes in Wisconsin?  As I said, it's moot for 2020, and not yet applicable for 2022.  To stay "on topic" means there's nothing to talk about.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> States didn't want to turn over their voter databases to possible fraud and abuse.


Yeah, by the wingnut auditors.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Why tell such an obvious lie.  Example the Georgia Sec of State did first a targeted audit of Cobb county (outside of Atlanta) and then after finding no signature errors, tried to expand it statewide, pending court approval.


The GA. audit by the SOS had Dominion on site. It is worthless.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Both red and blue states stand by their certifications.
> 
> You just have the squeal.


I don't care.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> That was said in court by the handmaiden judge amy.
> 
> What Are Safe Haven Laws? Why Did Barrett Cite Them?
> 
> You reek of bias with a hint of willful ignorance.


except you say anything you don't like reeks of bias.

turds do that.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> So why even talk about drop boxes in Wisconsin?  As I said, it's moot for 2020, and not yet applicable for 2022.  To stay "on topic" means there's nothing to talk about.


did you even read the topic before you started flogging us with your stupidity?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> States didn't want to turn over their voter databases to possible fraud and abuse.


They wanted to cheat. That is the only reason they were not released.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That claim was debunked almost a year ago.
> There were no “duplicate ballots” only ballots placed on hold until the voter was verified and authenticated.
> 
> But go ahead and keep spreading the lie
> ...


Debunked has lost its meaning. Shit debunked by complicit officials is not debunked.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> And did the assertion without evidence change AZ ballot certification?


30 laws were broken. Do some research.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Debunked has lost its meaning. Shit debunked by complicit officials is not debunked.


Shit not proven isn't true lasty.

So, where is you proof?


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 30 laws were broken. Do some research.


Did the state confirm that 30laws were broken? Or just the fuckup ninjas?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are not a dead topic, those boxes helped steal an election that has been all but proven with real digital evidence. 71 electoral votes were stolen.


It was already ruled that votes cast under law or rules at the time of the election, are not invalidated by the overturning of those laws or rules.

Essentially, the use of drop boxes, whether legal or illegal, are a moot point.  Changing their legality will not change a single vote.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The GA. audit by the SOS had Dominion on site. It is worthless.


Dominion was there to grant them top level developer access to the software, so they could do a full forensic audit of everything.

Think of it like needing the bank presidents thumbprint to give auditors access.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> did you even read the topic before you started flogging us with your stupidity?


My first post was a comment on the OP.  Pointing out that it was moot for 2020.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They wanted to cheat. That is the only reason they were not released.


You just pointed out that somebody with access to the states voter database could commit fraud.

Remember, YOU even said it.



rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered
> voters?
> I would like to hear





Lastamender said:


> By having access to the voter rolls. Next.



Are you going to change your view on access to voter databases now?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Debunked has lost its meaning. Shit debunked by complicit officials is not debunked.


That’s the way you guys operate

You misrepresent standard voting procedures to make claims of fraud. 
Then, when the actual meaning of what was done is explained to you, you just repeat your fraud claims


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Another fabrication
> 
> If states refused to verify signatures, then Republicans would have legitimate grounds to contest the results
> 
> They couldn’t because it was done


they did contest it and idiot judges allowed it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Wisconsin Supreme Court: Ballot Drop Boxes Are Illegal
> 
> 
> Drop boxes that enable people to drop off ballots cast by themselves and others are illegal under Wisconsin ...
> ...


So then make them legal. That's what the state legislature is for.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> they did contest it and idiot judges allowed it.


Because they knew there was no reason to believe any votes were fake, and they aren't going to upset an election to soothe the Trump freaks.


----------



## two_iron (Jul 8, 2022)

B-b-b-b-b-u-t if we can't steal elections, how will we ever win another one?!?!

That's a legitimate question. Answer: you won't.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> they did contest it and idiot judges allowed it.



That is because courts require proof, not conspiracy theories


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Shit not proven isn't true lasty.
> 
> So, where is you proof?


so - 

russia was full of shit
kavanaugh didn't rape anyone
trump never said to drink bleach

i could make one hell of a list that fits your standards, but we all know your standards will simply change.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So then make them legal. That's what the state legislature is for.


they are illegal. already were illegal.

you're not solving a problem by making shit legal. just being a turdbucket in search of turds.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> they are illegal. already were illegal.
> 
> you're not solving a problem by making shit legal. just being a turdbucket in search of turds.


What's wrong with drop boxes.  And how are they different from the thousands of post office mailboxes that people can drop ballots into?


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> What's wrong with drop boxes.  And how are they different from the thousands of post office mailboxes that people can drop ballots into?


not playing this game of semantics. 

it's illegal. it was illegal when they did them in 2020. they've been reinforced as illegal.

what's the fucking matter with following the law?


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> so -
> 
> russia was full of shit
> kavanaugh didn't rape anyone
> ...


russia is full of shit, yes.

The sniveling justice may have I don't know.

He said in regard to bleach/disinfectants inject it into the body along with possibly UV light.

China will pay for tariffs instead of US importers and their customers.

Mexico will pay for the wall instead of using our militaries money.

He didn't ask Ukrainian President for a political favor when its on the transcript he put out.

Didn't pay hush money to Stormy Daniels when he did.

He wins all his lawsuits except all those he lost like trump U and his charities.

Claimed that he had the largest inauguration crowd ever when Obama had more both times. 

Still selling the Big Squeal to sycophants.

Claimed he would not have time to golf if he was elected president, then golfed the most of any president ever.

Told 36,000+ lies while in office.

Installed a red button for an aid to sit by and deliver a diet coke when pushed in Oval Office.

Led an failed insurrection.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> not playing this game of semantics.
> 
> it's illegal. it was illegal when they did them in 2020. they've been reinforced as illegal.
> 
> what's the fucking matter with following the law?


It's not semantics.  It's about election integrity vs voter suppression.  
They tried to make voting easier by putting up drop boxes, which were the alternative to putting that same ballot into a post office box.

Especially since the post office box is virtually unregulated.  There is no chain of custody, there is no record of when the ballots were put in the box.  And no idea who or how the ballots were handled before being delivered to the election officials.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It's not semantics.  It's about election integrity vs voter suppression.
> They tried to make voting easier by putting up drop boxes, which were the alternative to putting that same ballot into a post office box.
> 
> Especially since the post office box is virtually unregulated.  There is no chain of custody, there is no record of when the ballots were put in the box.  And no idea who or how the ballots were handled before being delivered to the election officials.


Your post makes no fucking sense.

CO has been voting by mail in votes for 20 years without problems.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It's not semantics.  It's about election integrity vs voter suppression.
> They tried to make voting easier by putting up drop boxes, which were the alternative to putting that same ballot into a post office box.
> 
> Especially since the post office box is virtually unregulated.  There is no chain of custody, there is no record of when the ballots were put in the box.  And no idea who or how the ballots were handled before being delivered to the election officials.


tell me who is being suppressed.

be specific. mythical "black country folks" ain't gonna work, scarecrow boy.

follow the god damn law or get arrested. all your bullshit excuses why the world should revolve around your views is bullshit.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> tell me who is being suppressed.
> 
> be specific. mythical "black country folks" ain't gonna work, scarecrow boy.
> 
> follow the god damn law or get arrested. all your bullshit excuses why the world should revolve around your views is bullshit.


The law should be only show up election day?

Not exemptions for the elderly or people without transportation?

Why do republics want to limit voting so much?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Your post makes no fucking sense.
> 
> CO has been voting by mail in votes for 20 years without problems.


Exactly.  And drop boxes have more integrity in transmitting ballots from the voters, to the election officials, than the post office.  The post office destroys millions of pieces of mail every week.  Folded spindled or mutilated to make it undeliverable.  Drop boxes get every ballot to the election officials intact.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The law should be only show up election day?
> 
> Not exemptions for the elderly or people without transportation?
> 
> Why do republics want to limit voting so much?



Republicans only want votes from "able bodied" individuals.   They want those student attending college out of state, to drive or fly home, just to vote.  Since they know college fills their heads with "knowledge" that makes them tend to vote democratic.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The law should be only show up election day?
> 
> Not exemptions for the elderly or people without transportation?
> 
> Why do republics want to limit voting so much?


why do you keep making up scenarios and pretending no one gives a shit about them.

if someone is having local issues, let the local authorities help them out. why is that so hard?

I HAVE A PROBLEM - LETS FIX IT!!!
vs
SOMEONE OUT THERE HAS A PROBLEM - CHANGE EVERYTHING!

fuck that. you can't be specific cause there is NO ONE you speak of. if so, find them and prove me wrong.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Exactly.  And drop boxes have more integrity in transmitting ballots from the voters, to the election officials, than the post office.  The post office destroys millions of pieces of mail every week.  Folded spindled or mutilated to make it undeliverable.  Drop boxes get every ballot to the election officials intact.


they are illegal.

deal with it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> they are illegal. already were illegal.
> 
> you're not solving a problem by making shit legal. just being a turdbucket in search of turds.


I sure am. I'm making them legal. problem solved.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I sure am. I'm making them legal. problem solved.


good luck since the supreme court just said no.

now go fuck thyself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> good luck since the supreme court just said no.
> 
> now go fuck thyself.


The WI Supreme Court made a ruling on the law as it stands now. And I am talking about writing a new law.

You really couldn't puzzle that out all by your big boy self?


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> they are illegal.
> 
> deal with it.


Actually they were made illegal retroactively.   Votes put into them before election day were legally cast.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> why do you keep making up scenarios and pretending no one gives a shit about them.
> 
> if someone is having local issues, let the local authorities help them out. why is that so hard?
> 
> ...


Dude, that is the issue. The republic party isn’t concerned with fixing issues. In AZ Native Americans on reservations have very limited mail service and transportation, so republic pols in state limited mail in votes and who can drive people to polls.

They make laws against giving food and drink to GA voters who sometimes have wait 6-8 hours in line.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It was already ruled that votes cast under law or rules at the time of the election, are not invalidated by the overturning of those laws or rules.
> 
> Essentially, the use of drop boxes, whether legal or illegal, are a moot point.  Changing their legality will not change a single vote.


Ballot trafficking makes them illegal from the  get go.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Dominion was there to grant them top level developer access to the software, so they could do a full forensic audit of everything.
> 
> Think of it like needing the bank presidents thumbprint to give auditors access.


Bullshit, they were there to cover their ass. same with the first AZ. audits.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Bullshit, they were there to cover their ass. same with the first AZ. audits.


Yeah, you are always quick to call 1000s of people you know nothing about criminals and liars, when their findings don't align with your childish fetishes.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yeah, you are always quick to call 1000s of people you know nothing about criminals and liars, when their findings don't align with your childish fetishes.


The fraud was massive. I would say more than thousands were involved. More like the tens of thousands. Remember Incest Joe told us it was huge.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The fraud was massive. I would say more than thousands were involved. More like the tens of thousands. Remember Incest Joe told us it was huge.


Where was it?

What proof?


Dude Stop the Squeal.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Where was it?
> 
> What proof?
> 
> ...


2,000 Mules. people covering windows and nothing but resistance to any sort of transparency. You lie has failed. Everyone knows the election was stolen but are far to cowardly to say so.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules. people covering windows and nothing but resistance to any sort of transparency. You lie has failed. Everyone knows the election was stolen but are far to cowardly to say so.


Dude, even dibash desoza doesn’t claim that his movie proves that.

Why do you?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Dude, even dibash desoza doesn’t claim that his movie proves that.
> 
> Why do you?


Yes he does.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Dude, that is the issue. The republic party isn’t concerned with fixing issues. In AZ Native Americans on reservations have very limited mail service and transportation, so republic pols in state limited mail in votes and who can drive people to polls.
> 
> They make laws against giving food and drink to GA voters who sometimes have wait 6-8 hours in line.


sure i am - 

tell me who can't vote and lets go fix it for them.

you keep stereotyping shit up cause you know they don't exist.


----------



## otto105 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules. people covering windows and nothing but resistance to any sort of transparency. You lie has failed. Everyone knows the election was stolen but are far to cowardly to say so.


Squeal dude, that movie dies prove dick shit.

Even danish disouda stated that.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 9, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Squeal dude, that movie dies prove dick shit.
> 
> Even danish disouda stated that.


It proves those people made repeated trips to drop boxes and non-profits.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2022)

I haven't seen anyone give one good reason why WI should not just pass a new law making drop boxes legal.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I haven't seen anyone give one good reason why WI should not just pass a new law making drop boxes legal.


I don't see why you can't follow the law. 

Or point out who can't vote under the current LEGAL system.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear


It's illegal.  Move on.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 9, 2022)

These losers aren't gonna be able to cheat as easy this time, and man are they whining.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I don't see why you can't follow the law.


Irrelevant whining. I didn't suggest anyone shouldn't. In fact, if I were, then I would not need to suggest the law be changed.

The law should be changed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> It's illegal.  Move on.


You failed to answer

How do you stuff ballot boxes and have the ballots count?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You failed to answer
> 
> How do you stuff ballot boxes and have the ballots count?


Nobody has ever answered this.

But a delusional freak or a pathological liar has no need of an answer.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nobody has ever answered this.
> 
> But a delusional freak or a pathological liar has no need of an answer.


They swear the election was stolen but have never been able to identify how


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> They swear the election was stolen but have never been able to identify how


They don't even care how. All they know is that turnout must be suppressed.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You failed to answer
> 
> How do you stuff ballot boxes and have the ballots count?


You use registered names kept on voter rolls of people that moved and died.  Idiot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You use registered names kept on voter rolls of people that moved and died.  Idiot.


Liar. Such an idiotic lie. That didn't happen. So desperate and delusional...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You use registered names kept on voter rolls of people that moved and died.  Idiot.



That’s your plan?


You don’t think one of the Trump audits would have identified dead people and non residents voting?

That is easy to catch


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 9, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That’s your plan?
> 
> 
> You don’t think one of the Trump audits would have identified dead people and non residents voting?
> ...


We did catch a few. Almost all Trumpanzees, ironically.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 9, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Wisconsin Supreme Court: Ballot Drop Boxes Are Illegal
> 
> 
> Drop boxes that enable people to drop off ballots cast by themselves and others are illegal under Wisconsin ...
> ...



I do not get this ruling because the whole point of mail in ballots is that the actual voter is NOT able to vote themselves, so then would NOT be able to deposit their mail in vote themselves.
So the legislation seems to be worded illegally.
The whole point of mail in ballots is to allow a family member to deliver the ballot for the invalid or person unable to get to the voting booths.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 9, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I don't see why you can't follow the law.
> 
> Or point out who can't vote under the current LEGAL system.



The drop boxes give more time, and the whole point of mail in ballots is that the person can not get to the polling stations in person, which means they also could not get to a drop box in person.
So the whole point if mail in ballots is to allow someone else to deliver their ballot.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> I do not get this ruling because the whole point of mail in ballots is that the actual voter is NOT able to vote themselves, so then would NOT be able to deposit their mail in vote themselves.
> So the legislation seems to be worded illegally.
> The whole point of mail in ballots is to allow a family member to deliver the ballot for the invalid or person unable to get to the voting booths.


Except this is about drop boxes not the mail.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> The drop boxes give more time, and the whole point of mail in ballots is that the person can not get to the polling stations in person, which means they also could not get to a drop box in person.
> So the whole point if mail in ballots is to allow someone else to deliver their ballot.


Which is illegal. 

Want the law changed, work to LEGALLY change it. Til then follow it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 10, 2022)

martybegan said:


> By looking for disposed of ballots from non-voters in their paper recycling?



why would a non-voter request a ballot by mail?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Except this is about drop boxes not the mail.



What difference does it make?
Why are you afraid of drop boxes?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What difference does it make?
> Why are you afraid of drop boxes?


It facilitates citizens’ exercising their right to vote – which Republicans fear.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> why would a non-voter request a ballot by mail?


last cycle states sent voters ballots even if they did not ask for them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It facilitates citizens’ exercising their right to vote – which Republicans fear.



When I voted by mail in 2020, I did not want to just drop my ballot in the mail. I thought it would be more secure if I could bring it to a Drop Box

I found the closest Drop Box was at the County Seat which is a 30 mile round trip. So I ended up mailing it in.

I don’t see why we can’t have drop boxes at Post Offices and at my towns offices

Why the paranoia from Republicans?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> last cycle states sent voters ballots even if they did not ask for them.



And we had more people vote than in any time in history


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 10, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> last cycle states sent voters ballots even if they did not ask for them.



How many states did that?

Did Wisc do that?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jul 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I haven't seen anyone give one good reason why WI should not just pass a new law making drop boxes legal.








From the Wisconsin ruling.

Some think the WI Supreme Court said drop boxes are illegal.  They didn't, they said the election commission didn't have the power to authorize them.  They specifically said the legislature could authorize them.

WW


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> How many states did that?
> 
> Did Wisc do that?


Five states do all voting by mail


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> View attachment 668463
> 
> From the Wisconsin ruling.
> 
> ...


The Court did not rule drop boxes to be illegal
Only that the legislature had to approve them not the election commission


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Five states do all voting by mail



and there were 8 states in 2020 that mailed ballots to every voter, only NV was even in question.  None of the rest are on the list of "fraud" states by the Trumpers.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear


You can’t print barcodes on your printer?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The Court did not rule drop boxes to be illegal
> Only that the legislature had to approve them not the election commission


“The Wisconsin Supreme Court ruled 4-3 on Friday that absentee ballot drop boxes are illegal under Wisconsin law”


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 10, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I don't give a damn.


Which means you can't answer the question.  Shocking


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 10, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You can’t print barcodes on your printer?



And how do you match those bar codes with the voter?


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Which means you can't answer the question.  Shocking


Which means I'm tired of people derailing it with mail in ballots and general attacks while the mods don't give a fuck either. 

Shocking.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “The Wisconsin Supreme Court ruled 4-3 on Friday that absentee ballot drop boxes are illegal under Wisconsin law”



Learn to read





The approval process was deemed illegal not the boxes themselves


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 10, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> View attachment 668463
> 
> From the Wisconsin ruling.
> 
> ...


Right, that's the law as it stands.

I want to hear a good reason it shouldn't be changed.

Lies about the 2020 election aren't going to cut it.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Learn to read
> 
> View attachment 668517
> 
> The approval process was deemed illegal not the boxes themselves


Liberals doing shit outside of approval processes. 

Learn to follow laws.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Liberals doing shit outside of approval processes.
> 
> Learn to follow laws.



Liberals want voting as convenient as possible and as many as possible to vote

What are you afraid of?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, that's the law as it stands.
> 
> I want to hear a good reason it shouldn't be changed.
> 
> Lies about the 2020 election aren't going to cut it.


Correct. Your lies about the 2020 election do not cut it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Liberals want voting as convenient as possible and as many as possible to vote
> 
> What are you afraid of?


You people are not liberals, you are intolerant, lying, race baiting assholes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 10, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Liberals doing shit outside of approval processes.
> 
> Learn to follow laws.


Actually, the WI elections commission that issued the guidance to use drop boxes is bipartisan. 3 dems, 3 Republicans. 





__





						Wisconsin Elections Commission - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You people are not liberals, you are intolerant, lying, race baiting assholes.


Liberals fight for truth, justice and the American Way

Conservatives attack our democracy


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Liberals fight for truth, justice and the American Way
> 
> Conservatives attack our democracy


There are no liberals. You are what I said you are. You support criminals and perpetuate lies. You do this country no good at all because you hate it. Period.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There are no liberals. You are what I said you are. You support criminals and perpetuate lies. You do this country no good at all because you hate it. Period.


Liberals fight for truth, justice and the American Way

You attacked the Capitol


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Liberals fight for truth, justice and the American Way
> 
> You attacked the Capitol


I attacked nothing. The FBI caused the violence. Those people were there to protest the obvious fraud and to get Congress to investigate. You just keep lying. Why even reply?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Liberals want voting as convenient as possible and as many as possible to vote
> 
> What are you afraid of?


You mean they want as many illegal votes as they can get.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 10, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You mean they want as many illegal votes as they can get.


Dangerous cult fantasy


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You mean they want as many illegal votes as they can get.


Yet, you still can’t show a single one


----------



## Oddball (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yet, you still can’t show a single one


The Maricopa audit showed over 40,000 of them....Likewise, the WI supreme court ruled that about the same number illegally harvested from nursing homes weren't valid.

You're an extremely bad and prolific liar.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2022)

Oddball said:


> The Maricopa audit showed over 40,000 of them....Likewise, the WI supreme court ruled that about the same number illegally harvested from nursing homes weren't valid.
> 
> You're an extremely bad and prolific liar.


Actually, it showed no such thing

But at least you still have your lies


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 10, 2022)

Oddball said:


> The Maricopa audit showed over 40,000 of them....


Liar.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Liberals want voting as convenient as possible and as many as possible to vote
> 
> What are you afraid of?


Pass the fucking law properly then. 

What are you afraid of?


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually, the WI elections commission that issued the guidance to use drop boxes is bipartisan. 3 dems, 3 Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet still struck down as improper.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Actually, it showed no such thing
> 
> But at least you still have your lies


What did it show? 

Be specific n prove it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 10, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Pass the fucking law properly then.
> 
> What are you afraid of?



They cannot get the votes with policies that are destroying this country. They have no choice but to cheat, intimidate and lie.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They cannot get the votes with policies that are destroying this country. They have no choice but to cheat, intimidate and lie.


Yep. So rwinger lips off, lies, I'm tired of his trolling and a mod calls me out. 

Go figure


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 10, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yep. So rwinger lips off, lies, I'm tired of his trolling and a mod calls me out.
> 
> Go figure


Get used to it. They are desperate.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 10, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yet still struck down as improper.


Right, so you now see your comments were pretty dumb. That's progress,of a sort.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Get used to it. They are desperate.


Oh I am. 

I'm just not chasing his bullshit or about to treat him like he's not a troll.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> why would a non-voter request a ballot by mail?



I'm talking about registered voters that don't vote. 

I'm talking about States that send ballots out regardless of if people ask for them.

And what's to stop someone requesting ballots for people they know don't vote?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I'm talking about registered voters that don't vote.
> 
> I'm talking about States that send ballots out regardless of if people ask for them.



Of all the states that sent  ballots out regardless of if people ask for them, only one was even in question as to the outcome. 



martybegan said:


> And what's to stop someone requesting ballots for people they know don't vote?



I guess if the know their DL number or some other such information, then nothing would stop them.    Then again they would have to steal it out of their mailbox or their trash.   To do that they would have to know what day it was coming. 

But sure I can see how that might lead to 5 or 10 fake votes over an entire state.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I'm talking about registered voters that don't vote.
> 
> I'm talking about States that send ballots out regardless of if people ask for them.
> 
> And what's to stop someone requesting ballots for people they know don't vote?


A verified signature


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> A verified signature



Not to mention knowing the personal information needed to request a ballot by mail and knowing when it will show up so you can steal it out of the mailbox


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Not to mention knowing the personal information needed to request a ballot by mail and knowing when it will show up so you can steal it out of the mailbox


And doing that thousands of times


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> And doing that thousands of times


 
More like 10s of thousands.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jul 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> More like 10s of thousands.



Easy peasy.

The DEMs did it millions of time which is how Biden got 81 million votes.

(Did I get that right?)

WW


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> Easy peasy.
> 
> The DEMs did it millions of time which is how Biden got 81 million votes.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it wasn’t Billions?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> And what's to stop someone requesting ballots for people they know don't vote?


Nothing at all. So what? Ballots have to be verified.

Ballots should be sent to every registered voter anyway.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nothing at all. So what? Ballots have to be verified.
> 
> Ballots should be sent to every registered voter anyway.



"Verified"

Hey this squiggle looks like that squiggle!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> Easy peasy.
> 
> The DEMs did it millions of time which is how Biden got 81 million votes.
> 
> ...


Yes, you got the embarrassing cult lie right. Until they change it in 5 minutes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> "Verified"
> 
> Hey this squiggle looks like that squiggle!


Yes, spot on. You, knowing nothing  whatsoever about the process, just figured it out and outsmarted it. 

Maybe you should pass your secret plan to the Trumpers we caught voting more than once.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, spot on. You, knowing nothing  whatsoever about the process, just figured it out and outsmarted it.
> 
> Maybe you should pass your secret plan to the Trumpers we caught voting more than once.



My suggestion for election day is a national holiday, and polls are open 24 hours, 9PM to 9PM local time. all votes in person unless actually out of the jurisdiction, and those ballots have to be in 1 week before election day so your name is pulled from the live rolls.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> My suggestion for election day is a national holiday, and polls are open 24 hours, 9PM to 9PM local time. all votes in person unless actually out of the jurisdiction, and those ballots have to be in 1 week before election day so your name is pulled from the live rolls.


My suggestion is mail in ballots sent out three weeks before the election to anyone who wants one. Ballots can be counted as soon as they are received with results withheld until polls close. 
Convenient drop boxes in every municipality and Post Office

In person voting for three weeks prior to the election


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> My suggestion is mail in ballots sent out three weeks before the election to anyone who wants one. Ballots can be counted as soon as they are received with results withheld until polls close.
> Convenient drop boxes in every municipality and Post Office
> 
> In person voting for three weeks prior to the election



Nope. 1 day. 24 hours. everyone in person. 

ID's required.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> My suggestion for election day is a national holiday, and polls are open 24 hours, 9PM to 9PM local time. all votes in person unless actually out of the jurisdiction, and those ballots have to be in 1 week before election day so your name is pulled from the live rolls.


I like the national holiday.

Make it a week of voting, on or two day holiday, make it mandatory to vote, or you get a fine on your taxes.

Mail ballots on request, then.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Nope. 1 day. 24 hours. everyone in person.
> 
> ID's required.


Any voting location with lines in excess of 30 minutes must increase polling stations in the next election


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Any voting location with lines in excess of 30 minutes must increase polling stations in the next election



people wait 30 minutes to get their car washed, they can wait 30 minutes to vote.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I like the national holiday.
> 
> Make it a week of voting, on or two day holiday, make it mandatory to vote, or you get a fine on your taxes.
> 
> Mail ballots on request, then.



One day, 24 hours. All in person. 

I wouldn't make it mandatory.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> people wait 30 minutes to get their car washed, they can wait 30 minutes to vote.



Punishing voters is not an option


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> people wait 30 minutes to get their car washed, they can wait 30 minutes to vote.


And we can open more stations.

That was easy.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Punishing voters is not an option



Having to wait 30 minutes is punishing?

People wait that long to ride a roller coaster.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> One day, 24 hours. All in person.
> 
> I wouldn't make it mandatory.


Then no. Sorry. 


Next


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Are you sure it wasn’t Billions?



That's the money involved, all hidden and untraceable of course.  The fraudulent votes were in the 10's of millions.

WW


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> That's the money involved, all hidden and untraceable of course.  The fraudulent votes were in the 10's of millions.
> 
> WW


Actually, they have Jewish Space Lasers that can change votes


----------



## iceberg (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Nope. 1 day. 24 hours. everyone in person.
> 
> ID's required.


And here is the rub. You push too far in one direction, you will eventually flip to the opposite 

And this would be that.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

iceberg said:


> And here is the rub. You push too far in one direction, you will eventually flip to the opposite
> 
> And this would be that.



I am just giving my view on what would be an election system I would trust. 

I don't trust floods of absentee ballots with 3 weeks of voting.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I am just giving my view on what would be an election system I would trust.
> 
> I don't trust floods of absentee ballots with 3 weeks of voting.


But that is only because you have been deluged with lies.  So it's hard to give that fear any respect or sympathy whatsoever.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But that is only because you have been deluged with lies.  So it's hard to give that fear any respect or sympathy whatsoever.



It's because I don't trust SJW progressive twats like you not to cheat, or if not cheating yourselves, condone cheating because you get what you want.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> It's because I don't trust SJW progressive twats like you not to cheat, or if not cheating yourselves, condone cheating because you get what you want.


Right, because you have had your head filled with childish lies for 2 years. I know.  your embarrassing behavior reflects that, as you just claimed I could cheat the elections.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, because you have had your head filled with childish lies for 2 years. I know.



Because I know your side has no scruples when it comes to power.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Because I know your side has no scruples when it comes to power.


Because you had your head filled with childish lies for 2 years. I know.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because you had your head filled with childish lies for 2 years. I know.



Because unlike you I don't ignore things my party betters tell me to. 

baaaaa.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Because unlike you I don't ignore things my party betters tell me to.
> 
> baaaaa.


Actually, you do exactly what they tell you, and that's why you are here spouting childish nonsense. You slurped their lies, and this is the final result. Volunteer footsoldiers like you, vomiting horseshit about election fraud.

They are using you. It is working well.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I am just giving my view on what would be an election system I would trust.
> 
> I don't trust floods of absentee ballots with 3 weeks of voting.


Why not?

Some states use 100 percent absentee without issue


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually, you do exactly what they tell you, and that's why you are here spouting childish nonsense. You slurped their lies, and this is the final result. Volunteer footsoldiers like you, vomiting horseshit about election fraud.
> 
> They are using you. It is working well.



Talk about regurgitated SJW agitprop accusations...


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why not?
> 
> Some states use 100 percent absentee without issue



"without issue"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why not?
> 
> Some states use 100 percent absentee without issue


And have for a while.

All that has changed is that a bizarre cult has been brainwashed by a bunch of lies.

You can see it on display right now ^^


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And have for a while.
> 
> All that has changed is that a bizarre cult has been brainwashed by a bunch of lies.
> 
> You can see it on display right now ^^



Enjoying your little SJW circle jerk?

Which one of you is the "power bottom"?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Enjoying your little SJW circle jerk?
> 
> Which one of you is the "power bottom"?


And there you have it.

this is all your cult has. trump has left you holding an empty bag, while he fleeces you for his retirement.

Sad.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I am just giving my view on what would be an election system I would trust.
> 
> I don't trust floods of absentee ballots with 3 weeks of voting.



What you don’t trust 
Mail in voting
Multiple days to vote

What I don’t trust
Presidents calling local election officials urging them to change the votes 
Presidents urging Vice President to break the law
Presidents forming alternate electors


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And there you have it.
> 
> this is all your cult has. trump has left you holding an empty bag, while he fleeces you for his retirement.
> 
> Sad.



I'm backing DeSantis this round, so thhhppppttttt.

Trump is still living rent free in your empty head, and that is pretty fucking sad.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What you don’t trust
> Mail in voting
> Multiple days to vote
> 
> ...



President thinking he was cheated and seeing what he could do to stop the cheat. 

So he was supposed to just roll over and die?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> President thinking he was cheated and seeing what he could do to stop the cheat.
> 
> So he was supposed to just roll over and die?



Crybaby Loser making up lies so he doesn’t have to admit he lost


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I'm backing DeSantis this round, so thhhppppttttt.


And holding an empty bag of delusions while you do it. I know.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Crybaby Loser making up lies so he doesn’t have to admit he lost



He thought he was cheated, he was trying to figure out a way to prove and and prevent it.

Just wait until 2022 mid terms and 2024 if Republicans win, the left will lose their entire shit.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And holding an empty bag of delusions while you do it. I know.



Kind of like how you assume Biden isn't suffering from dementia?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> He thought he was cheated, he was trying to figure out a way to prove and and prevent it.


* by ignoring eberybhead of every investigative agency and opting to listen to the disgraced Giuliani instead.

Wow.

Look at where you are, intellectually. Just embarrassing.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> * by ignoring eberybhead of every investigative agency and opting to listen to the disgraced Giuliani instead.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Look at where you are, intellectually. Just embarrassing.



Keep harping on this though, it seems to be doing wonders for your side's election chances.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Keep harping on this though


I will. 

I will keep harping on the facts.

While you cling to bizarre delusions.

Deal.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I will.
> 
> I will keep harping on the facts.
> 
> ...



"facts"

Like the whole "Trump grabbed the wheel thing in a story I heard about someone hearing"?


----------



## iceberg (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I am just giving my view on what would be an election system I would trust.
> 
> I don't trust floods of absentee ballots with 3 weeks of voting.


No one who wants to see a fair playing field would. All this "make voting easier" is a crock of shit Trojan horse.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> "facts"
> 
> Like the whole "Trump grabbed the wheel thing in a story I heard about someone hearing"?


No, like the facts I posted to you, and which you ignored in favor of a little tantrum.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, like the facts I posted to you, and which you ignored in favor of a little tantrum.



Well that was a "fact" presented by the J6 Reichstag fire committee.


----------



## Circe (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> My suggestion for election day is a national holiday, and polls are open 24 hours, 9PM to 9PM local time. all votes in person unless actually out of the jurisdiction, and those ballots have to be in 1 week before election day so your name is pulled from the live rolls.


Can't do that. My husband entirely agrees with you ---- but cannot be standing in long lines and in fact wouldn't be able to. And I will NOT wear a mask, so I'd be disenfranchised unless I can vote by mail. So we ended up voting absentee all these elections and expect to go on doing that. 

I am figuring out that the Wisconsin decision is maybe about two kinds of cheating: stealing or rendering useless drop box votes (like pouring in water); or vote harvesting from old peoples' homes when criminals, usually Democrats, just fill out votes from senile people without asking them and then dump them all into drop boxes at night when no one can see them. This is pretty terrible crime, the vote harvesting, and needs to be stopped.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Well that was a "fact" presented by the J6 Reichstag fire committee.


Well your pathetic whataboutism isn't helping you. It is only embarrassing you.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Circe said:


> Can't do that. My husband entirely agrees with you ---- but cannot be standing in long lines and in fact wouldn't be able to. And I will NOT wear a mask, so I'd be disenfranchised unless I can vote by mail. So we ended up voting absentee all these elections and expect to go on doing that.
> 
> I am figuring out that the Wisconsin decision is maybe about two kinds of cheating: stealing or rendering useless drop box votes (like pouring in water); or vote harvesting from old peoples' homes when criminals, usually Democrats, just fill out votes from senile people without asking them and then dump them all into drop boxes at night when no one can see them. This is pretty terrible crime, the vote harvesting, and needs to be stopped.



Any mask requirement should be a no go for voting to start with. It's an infringement on voting rights. 

According to the left, vote harvesting doesn't happen.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well your pathetic whataboutism isn't helping you. It is only embarrassing you.



You don't have an answer, or you can't admit the J6 idiots made shit up in their TDS frothing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You don't have an answer, or you can't admit the J6 idiots made shit up in their TDS frothing.


Pathetic whataboutism ignored. Embarrass yourself on your own time.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pathetic whataboutism ignored. Embarrass yourself on your own time.



Run away, hack run away.


"whataboutism" = I got called out and the sand in my vagina prevents me from responding"


----------



## Circe (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> According to the left, vote harvesting doesn't happen.


HA!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Run away, hack run away.


Like you did? No I will stay. Your pathetic whataboutism notwithstanding. 

Tell us more about how Trump tried to find election fraud.

Start with his fraudulent "Election Defense" fund, that spent not one red cent on finding fraud or on any court case.

Have fun.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Like you did? No I will stay. Your pathetic whataboutism notwithstanding.
> 
> Tell us more about how Trump tried to find election fraud.
> 
> ...



Aren't you bitching about what he did?

"He did stuff, but he didn't do stuff, but the stuff he did or didn't do was treasonous, even if he did or didn't do it"

Derp.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> He thought he was cheated, he was trying to figure out a way to prove and and prevent it.
> 
> Just wait until 2022 mid terms and 2024 if Republicans win, the left will lose their entire shit.



I could see if Trump lost by 500 votes, One Electoral vote from a state his opponents brother runs

That would be Gore

Trump lost by FIVE States, 74 Electoral votes and Seven Million popular votes

That is a Crybaby Loser


----------



## iceberg (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pathetic whataboutism ignored. Embarrass yourself on your own time.


Doosh


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I could see if Trump lost by 500 votes, One Electoral vote from a state his opponents brother runs
> 
> That would be Gore
> 
> ...



5 states where in some of them the vote totals from blue areas SHOT up all of a sudden, and in very vague terms.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Aren't you bitching about what he did?
> 
> "He did stuff, but he didn't do stuff, but the stuff he did or didn't do was treasonous, even if he did or didn't do it"
> 
> Derp.


He clearly did nothing, but steal his cultists' money. As demonstrated in yet another point you are ignoring. 

You have about 100 times as many coping mechanisms as you do actual points. That much is clear.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He clearly did nothing, but steal his cultists' money. As demonstrated in yet another point you are ignoring.
> 
> You have about 100 times as many coping mechanisms as you do actual points. That much is clear.



What points? all you do is regurgitate J6 agitprop and claim it is fact.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> What points? all you do is regurgitate J6 agitprop and claim it is fact.


Still self soothing.

The points are all here in black and white. As are your tantrums to avoid them.

I will let it stand.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Still self soothing.
> 
> The points are all here in black and white. As are your tantrums to avoid them.
> 
> I will let it stand.



You will read back what you were told to and claim you are thinking "independently"

Sad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You will read back what you were told to and claim you are thinking "independently"
> 
> Sad.


Oops, still dodging like a little baby.

This always ends the same way with you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You will read back what you were told to and claim you are thinking "independently"
> 
> Sad.


You will parrot any lie that Trump tells you to believe


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I could see if Trump lost by 500 votes, One Electoral vote from a state his opponents brother runs
> 
> That would be Gore
> 
> ...


In 2000 7 of 9 Justices all agreed what Gore wanted was wrong. In other words they agreed he lost.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> In 2000 7 of 9 Justices all agreed what Gore wanted was wrong. In other words they agreed he lost.


Now post Gore's reaction to that ruling.

Go on, post it. Why didn't you?

Afraid it will make the orange lard and master look bad?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Now post Gore's reaction to that ruling.
> 
> Go on, post it. Why didn't you?
> 
> Afraid it will make the orange lard and master look bad?


you and he have been claiming 2000 was stolen since then Gore tried to get the verdict changed. In fact you just claimed it was stolen in this thread a couple posts ago.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 11, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> you and he have been claiming 2000 was stolen


No I haven't, and no he has not. 

So, instead of posting Gore's reaction, you opted for childish, self soothing lies and strawmen.

Why are you right wingers all such embarrassing intellectual pussy boys?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> In 2000 7 of 9 Justices all agreed what Gore wanted was wrong. In other words they agreed he lost.


He wasn’t a Crybaby Loser was he?
It was GORE who certified the Electoral Votes confirming Bush


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He wasn’t a Crybaby Loser was he?
> It was GORE who certified the Electoral Votes confirming Bush


Gore also got a hearing with the SC when he challenged the election. Trump did not.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Gore also got a hearing with the SC when he challenged the election. Trump did not.


*Trump  had no case

Gore dd *


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> *Trump  had no case
> 
> Gore dd *


Trump had the same case Bush did. That is why the SCOTUS did not hear it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trump had the same case Bush did. That is why the SCOTUS did not hear it.


Actually his own lawyers were unwilling to file a case accusing fraud


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Actually his own lawyers were unwilling to file a case accusing fraud


Actually, the case the TX. AG. should have been heard. If it was Trump would be president. Stop lying.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Actually, the case the TX. AG. should have been heard. If it was Trump would be president. Stop lying.


Dum Fuk Republicans don’t understand Legal Standing


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Dum Fuk Republicans don’t understand Legal Standing


We understand corruption and intimidation and the assholes you support are using both to silence the OBVIOUS truth.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We understand corruption and intimidation and the assholes you support are using both to silence the OBVIOUS truth.



Perhaps Trump should not have appointed so many pussies to the courts if they cannot stand up for what is right.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jul 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We understand corruption and intimidation...








We know.

WW


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, still dodging like a little baby.
> 
> This always ends the same way with you.



You come with the same bullshit, you get the same response.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You will parrot any lie that Trump tells you to believe



You guys have Trump on the brain 24/7, sad.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 12, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Perhaps Trump should not have appointed so many pussies to the courts if they cannot stand up for what is right.


Trump never had the power he was elected to have. He was spied on a sabotaged whenever possible. The pool of judges were all in the government long enough to be corrupted or intimidated, blackmailed or bribed. Next.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 12, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You come with the same bullshit, you get the same response.


Yes, a sissy dodge, as always.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No different than a mail box


which was also shelved...good call


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> which was also shelved...good call



Only Drop Boxes


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 12, 2022)

otto105 said:


> And the AZ audit didn't find no such thing.


Which when translated from left wing education into proper speech means they found them...that's two liberals in a row exposed


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Only Drop Boxes


an economy of words to say absolutely nothing actually shows improvement...e.g. "jus mailboxes"


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> an economy of words to say absolutely nothing actually shows improvement...e.g. "jus mailboxes"


Mailing “Mail in” ballots has always been legal


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Mailing “Mail in” ballots has always been legal


So?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, a sissy dodge, as always.



Dodge of what? Your usual bullshit copypasta REEEEEE'ing?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 12, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Dodge of what? Your usual bullshit copypasta REEEEEE'ing?


Dodging and squealing, now.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dodging and squealing, now.



Just playing with my favorite chew toy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 12, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Just playing with my favorite chew toy.


Haha, riiight. Always the puffy chested masturbation. When you have no point to to make, what else? Enjoy.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, riiight. Always the puffy chested masturbation. When you have no point to to make, what else? Enjoy.



After so many pages the point is usually moot.

Except the point you are a SJW beta.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 12, 2022)

martybegan said:


> After so many pages the point is usually moot.
> 
> Except the point you are a SJW beta.


Oh no! Apoplectic man-baby stranger said mean things to me


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh no! Apoplectic man-baby stranger said mean things to me



And yet you keep coming back, like a retard.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Votes were verified as they always are. That is why they took so long to count
> 
> Given all the petty complaints from Conservatives, you think if they skipped signature verification they wouldn’t have contested the count?


Not really, in the  past one would go to a polling place where your name is on the register.   You verify who you are and sign.   Absentee ballots had to be requested and mailed to your  personal mailbox.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Not really, in the  past one would go to a polling place where your name is on the register.   You verify who you are and sign.   Absentee ballots had to be requested and mailed to your  personal mailbox.



Same process whether the ballot was requested or mailed to everyone. The ballot is still verified against the signature on file
Convenient and safe


----------



## otto105 (Jul 12, 2022)

So, conservatives lose an election and something has to change to increase our chance of winning…


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Really?
> How exactly do you stuff ballots with correct bar codes and links to registered voters?
> 
> I would like to hear


~~~~~~
Better minds than yours have determined that "Drop Boxes" are illegal.
Thus the 2020 election was held outside the law.








						WI Ballot Drop Box Win Reveals Huge Issue: Top Jurists Don't Care About Election Integrity
					

Many of our top jurists care no more about election integrity than the Democrats selling the myth of the 'free and fair' 2020 election.




					thefederalist.com
				



**********​








						Teigen v. Wisconsin Elections Commission
					

In this case concerning two documents created by employees of the Wisconsin Elections Commission (WEC) that authorized municipal clerks and local election officials to establish ballot drop boxes the Supreme Court held that the documents were invalid because ballot drop boxes are illegal under...




					law.justia.com


----------



## WorldWatcher (Aug 2, 2022)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Better minds than yours have determined that "Drop Boxes" are illegal.
> Thus the 2020 election was held outside the law.
> 
> ...









The court did not rule that "drop boxes" were illegal.  They ruled they were improperly implemented, in other words it was the authorization that was illegal - not the drop boxes themselves.  A very important distinction.

The Wisconsin legislature is free to make drop boxes available, they just need make them an option under the law and not something implemented by the WEC on it's own.

WW


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 2, 2022)

Nobody has declared Drop Boxes to be illegal

It was just a petty complaint that the Election commission was not allowed to authorize them

Most legitimate courts would not care about such an insignificant decision. But the partisan Conservative Court in Wisconsin said it was wrong.

Had NO BEARING on the actual election results


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody has declared Drop Boxes to be illegal
> 
> It was just a petty complaint that the Election commission was not allowed to authorize them
> 
> ...


Ya laws are for republicans not enlightened democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 2, 2022)

What the Wisconsin Supreme Court DIDN’T declare:

That Drop Boxes are illegal
That any votes in the 2020 election using Drop Boxes are invalid
That Trump won Wisconsin in any way


----------



## postman (Aug 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What the Wisconsin Supreme Court DIDN’T declare:
> 
> That Drop Boxes are illegal
> That any votes in the 2020 election using Drop Boxes are invalid
> That Trump won Wisconsin in any way


That is because such a declaration would be unconstitutional.
The constitution prohibits "ex-post facto laws" (after the fact),
whether by legislation or judicial action.  

An act that was legal at the time it was committed (according to the
law as understood at the time) can't be made retroactively illegal, which would
also be a violation of "due process".

Bush v Gore added, that election have to be run by the laws and regulations in place
at the time, so people know how to vote in accordance with those laws and regulations.
And that they can't be changed once the election is underway.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 2, 2022)

Doc7505 said:


> Better minds than yours have determined that "Drop Boxes" are illegal.


And far better minds than you have determined them to be perfectly legal, elsewhere.

Your self serving rhetoric cuts both ways.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 2, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya laws are for republicans not enlightened democrats.


You don't care about the law. You just want fewer people to vote. Why do you guys think you are fooling anyone? You aren't.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You don't care about the law. You just want fewer people to vote. Why do you guys think you are fooling anyone? You aren't.


Making excuses to defend illegal activities so very progressive of you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 2, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Making excuses to defend illegal activities so very progressive of you.


I didn't do that. Maybe slow down. Read left to right, top to bottom.

And as we both know, you don't give a shit if it is illegal. You only care that fewer people vote. 

I am all for just making it legal. You know, since you guys opposed to it on grounds of fraud have not a shred of evidence or good argument that it should not be legal. Because, as we have established, that isn't your concern anyway.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 2, 2022)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Better minds than yours have determined that "Drop Boxes" are illegal.
> Thus the 2020 election was held outside the law.
> 
> ...


Wrong, conservative minds on the WI court ruled them illagel because an orange guy is still pissed that he lost the state. 

Even judges sycophant.


----------

